# Last Rose of Summer



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Found this little beauty bloomed out a few days ago...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, very nice shot Trena! 
And we have snow on the ground.... Sob...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh man, I miss the snow. I moved to California a few years ago...haven't seen the snow since! =/


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a beautiful rose! Do you know what variety that is? I love the form and color of the flower. I have several rose bushes putting out there last efforts of the season as well. I love them all the time, but I really appreciate them when everything else is dying off.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm sorry but I don't know the variety of the rose, it was already here when we moved in... Thanks!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Nice. I'm not looking forward to cutting them back and covering them up for a long nap.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Musket


----------

